# Any opinions about Flojak well pumps?



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have or know someone who has a Flojak well pump?
They look interesting, a hand operated pump for an existing well that fits around the electric well pump.
http://flojak.com/


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my husband is a licensed plumber but mostly sells product...and says these are JUNK...

Flint and Walling or Goulds are what he recommends


----------



## Mac_ (Sep 27, 2009)

I could not tell from the Flojak website exactly how the pump works - not a lot of details. Their statement about the pvc pipe being a special resin blend sounds suspicious. I would bet that it is just schedule 80 pvc pipe.

Here are some other options:

The Bison was just advertised in Mother Earth News. About $1600 for 64' depth, add $52 per extra 8' of depth.

Bison Deep Well Hand Water Pumps

http://bisonpumps.com/deep-well-hand-pump.htm


Lehman's has this pump:

USA Made | Water | Lightweight Deep Well Water Pump - Lehmans.com

http://www.lehmans.com/store/USA_Made___Water___Lightweight_Deep_Well_Water_Pump___62757?Args=


----------

